# Degu's



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

Im introducing my 2 new babies- Button and Hamilton- Big F1 fan :S
Buttons is a light grey colour and Hamilton is brown. They are roughly 16weeks old.



Anyone else have degu's?

I have been quite cautious with feeding- they have been having the degu nugges and sunflower seeds, brocolli and carrots as treats, are they allowed anything else?

Thanks


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

congrats on your new furry arrivals! hope they are settling in well?

You probably already know to go easy on sunflower seeds due to their sugar intolerance, and they need a layer of hay.

I haven't kept Degu myself, but I've been pointed at Degutopia before. Hopefully a degu keeper will be along with more info.


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks 

They have settled in really well, very hectic and messy! But so entertaining to watch!

They only have sunflower seeds once a week. I have noticed they are getting a little podgy! Just waiting for their wheel to turn up, hopefully that will help! 

Kelly


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

They are cuuute. Buttons colour is unusual, or at least I've not seen one with lighter grey fur before.


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here and I also have two degus, just like yours I have one brown and one grey!
We only got them 5 days ago but they're already settling in really well and love clambering all over us 
Yes, do make sure they have plenty of hay to eat.
I hope you get their exercise wheel soon. I just put their wheel in yesterday and they LOVE it! Sometimes they even go on both at the same time 
Make sure you have plenty of wood toys to chew and that their shelves are solid and not made of wire otherwise they get bumblefoot.


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

They are cute but very cheeky! 

One of their toys arrived today, its a wooden chew with carrots, they are very much enjoying that at the moment! STill awaiting the delivery of their wheel. 

I was told that the grey ones are very rare, there are not as many about. Button is smaller than Hamilton, im not sure if all grey ones are smaller? I must say he is the more energetic one, although they are both hectic! 

They have a hay ball so not worried about the amount of hay. It's also in their house, they have made a good start on chewing the wooden shelves, im very impressed! 

Kelly


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

They're lovely 

Is their wheel metal? Degus are chewers and they can't have plastic toys.


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey,

No their wheel is plastic as we couldn't find 'safe' metal ones, but its from a degu supplier, so im hoping it will be ok. 

Kelly


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

The wheel we got for ours is plastic and they haven't chewed it at all so far. In fact we've got giant plastic shelves too and they don't chew those either. They pretty much only chew the wooden and cardboard things in their cage. I think if there's plenty of wooden stuff then they don't bother about the plastic stuff.
I didn't realise the grey ones were rare as I've seen quite a few of them around. At the moment our grey one is bigger than the brown!


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah thats good to know, they received a new treat yesterday- a wooden log with a carrot filling, they love it! 

They have plenty of toys now- they are a little spoilt haha. I have no idea where the wheel will go!

I must say that sense emotion and if you are feeling upset, my cat is poorly (post in cat section) and i was a little emotional, they sensed this and their little noses were poking through the bars at me and they were making their little chirping noises! It was very sweet! 

Kelly


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Can I just point out that no they aren't a rare colour at all pet shops and "breeders" say this to make them sound special.

And to all those that have plastic in their Degu cage *PLEASE TAKE IT ALL OUT NOW!!!!!!!*
Plastic is toxic if chewed, it can also cause very serious impactions. They may not have chewed it just yet but I can 100% guarantee that they WILL.

You should never, never, never put plastic in a Degu's cage.......

I would not trust that "Degu supplier" if they are willing to sell plastic :incazzato:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, they are adorable! :001_wub:

I would love a couple of Degus when I get my own place (still living with Mum, at the moment)- they seem like such fantastic pets!

(I also want a couple of guineas, another bunny and a cat  :lol


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, Thanks for the advice, the wheel is the only plastic we have, Everything else is wood. Any suggestions as to where to get a wheel that is not plastic and is not metal?? 

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Kelly2608 said:


> Ok, Thanks for the advice, the wheel is the only plastic we have, Everything else is wood. Any suggestions as to where to get a wheel that is not plastic and is not metal??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kelly


Why not metal? Solid metal wheels are the best wheels for Degu's.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karlie-Metal-Easy-Run-Wheel/dp/B00140KYVU/ref=sr_1_16?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1335008074&sr=1-16

John Hopewell sells very good wheels but he is out of stock until later in the year due to one of his machines being down.


----------



## Kelly2608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ah ok cheers, i didnt realise you could get solid metal ones, i have only seen the bar ones. 

kelly


----------



## DeguFan (Apr 20, 2012)

The trouble with those metal wheels in that link is they have spokes and your degus delicate tail could get chopped off.

I saw on Degutopia that you can make solid metal wheels out of a cake tin and a lazy susan ball bearing device  Can't remember where I saw it on the website but have a look.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

DeguFan said:


> The trouble with those metal wheels in that link is they have spokes and your degus delicate tail could get chopped off.
> 
> I saw on Degutopia that you can make solid metal wheels out of a cake tin and a lazy susan ball bearing device  Can't remember where I saw it on the website but have a look.


you can actually make a cover for the front with doorways which completely eliminates that 
Those cake wheel tins are ok but don't last long with an enthusiastic goo, John Hopewell wheels are by far the best out there...


----------



## daznufc (Apr 20, 2012)

Hiya guys, ive got two degu's, denzel and Trigger, had them 3 days now and all they seem to do is pooh!! Not sure why!??
Trigger is absolutley mad, always trying to escape, ive got him to walk onto my hand but he nibbles me and runs off. Denzel is much more shy though and will take longer.
Ive put a cardboard toilet roll tube in there along with wood and sticks, they love it!!


----------

